# Windows 10 Pro won't recognize DVD



## Jan LaFata (Aug 17, 2015)

My DVD player is not recognized on my 10 Pro. It's funny because I installed Windows from a DVD, yet, now that I'm desktop, nothing shows. It showed in W7! I popped an older dvd anyway to see if AutoPlay would start it, but nothing!


----------



## Habib Genn (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, the same thing that happened to my laptop hp, I made a fresh installation via USB and it was successful however my DVD CDrom drive is missing. I tried all possible ways as suggested but in vain. Pls. help.


----------



## Jan LaFata (Aug 17, 2015)

This may not be much help, but everywhere I searched it said something having to pay Microsoft $15 for DVD playback capability. (I don't know if that just enables WMP or not, cause currently there doesn't seem to be a WMP in Windows 10) The reason behind that is tied into the playing of or not playing of DVD's and copywrite material and musicrights and all that. I was about to quit trying to fix my W10 then I ended up seeing an article that said to just put something like VLC player on it, but I never did get around to putting in on. In fact I got so frustrated I went back to W7 for now. I think the key thing for you is doing Google searches for the problem.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If you did an upgrade to Win 10 WMP is included for free for a limited time. According to MS though if you did a clean install, the free WMP is not available. I have WMP on all four of my computers now running 10, 2 were running win 7 and 2 were running Win 8.1. It did not cost me a dime to get WMP.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Jan LaFata said:


> My DVD player is not recognized on my 10 Pro. It's funny because I installed Windows from a DVD, yet, now that I'm desktop, nothing shows. It showed in W7! I popped an older dvd anyway to see if AutoPlay would start it, but nothing!


I also have the same problem. My desktop has two optical drives but only detects one and seems not to be working as it should be. I have an external hard drive and it is recognized in my computer.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Now that is a problem that I am having with the one desktop that I upgraded although the one DVDr/w drive that is recognized works perfectly. Though Both Drives are recognized in BIOS. only one shows up in Disk Management.


----------



## Jan LaFata (Aug 17, 2015)

That makes sense then. That's what happened to me. I always do clean installs. Do you have W10 installed right now, and if so what are your thoughts on it. Also is it true that that after a year you will have to pay for it?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

No it is not true that after a year you will have to pay for it. What is true is that after a year if you want to upgrade to Win 10 on another computer you will have to purchase a copy of Win 10. I do have Win 10 installed on 3 laptops and one desktop. So far I am happy with Win 10 after learning the proper way to personalize it (mostly settings in EDGE Browser). Also if you just don't like EDGE you can still use Internet Explorer as it is included also. All of my computers actually are faster (boot up is still a little slow on the two I upgraded from Win 7), but they are both faster booting than they were on Win 7.

Do I think that Upgrading is the thing for everyone right now? Clearly it isn't. There are systems that just do not have all the drivers to run Win 10 properly at this time. And there are people who just don't like it.


----------

